# Bobbin thread tension changes as the bobbin wears down?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I have FINALLY started to get somewhere with my machines, and have setup all the needles so they sew right. 

Question, I have been noticing that my designs sew best when the bobbins are full. Once it gets low on thread, the bobbin starts showing through the top of the garment. 

I am using Coats Bobbins, and am wondering if this is common place?
What do you suggest to avoid this happening?

Thanks!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

You might want to try the Fil-Tec magnetic core bobbins. 
I have had great luck with the tension staying the same through out the bobbin.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I find that I do have to adjust my bobbin as it empties. I've been sewing all my life, and doing 
machine embroidery for about 18 months now, so I can make a quick adjustments, and pretty much "feel" if it's right. 

I think the necessity to adjust has to do with the fact that as the bobbin empties, it has to make more rotations.

Sometimes, the bobbin case needs to be blown out with canned air a little bit.

I just started using the magna core bobbins, and they do seem better than the cardboard sided Vista bobbins I was using.

I also just swapped out my bobbin case with a new one.

Everything mechanical is going to experience wear and tear. And also, bobbin tensions, it seems to me will need to be adjusted more frequently because the bobbin is always being used, no matter what needle you're using.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

deChez said:


> I find that I do have to adjust my bobbin as it empties. I've been sewing all my life, and doing
> machine embroidery for about 18 months now, so I can make a quick adjustments, and pretty much "feel" if it's right.
> 
> I think the necessity to adjust has to do with the fact that as the bobbin empties, it has to make more rotations.
> ...


Great answer and explanation Michele. I would have said the same things, just not as good as you did. ..... JB


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the filtec magnetics solved that problem for me. 

also, check the bobbin case. lint in it could be causing your problem.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

deChez said:


> I also just swapped out my bobbin case with a new one.


Wow, talk about timing... We were having a problem over the weekend with 1 of our 2 machines where it would stitch fine most of the time. Then all of a sudden, it would stitch one garment where the bobbin thread would show through too much, the next garment was fine.

In total exasperation, I finally grabbed the spare bobbin case I had picked up a couple of weeks ago. It's been stitching fine ever since....

Funny, I'm still using the original bobbin case in the machine that's 2 years old, the one I replaced was in the newer machine that's just about a year old. Go figure...

Time to order 2 spares just in case...

I've been using the Coats bobbins for 2 years now. Every time I try to switch to a different bobbin (including the Fil Tecs), it just doesn't stitch right on our PR600's.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

tfalk said:


> Time to order 2 spares just in case...
> 
> I've been using the Coats bobbins for 2 years now. Every time I try to switch to a different bobbin (including the Fil Tecs), it just doesn't stitch right on our PR600's.


Thanks for reminding me to order spares.

I think which bobbin you use really is a matter of just finding the one that works best with your particular machine.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we have a number of spare bobbin cases as well as a spare hook assembly.


----------

